# Field Sweeping Net



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Does anyone here do field sweepings? I am looking to start, but don't know where to get a good net, and how to transfer bugs into the viv. Any experiences/suggestions?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Mark,

Good inexpensive nets can be purchased at Bio-Quip http://www.bioquip.com/PreHome.asp 

I was able to get a decent sweep net and a decent beating net for less than $50. (or you can build one, see Food-Doyle's Dart Den)

As for putting the sweepings into the enclosure I have to recommend the bug bazooka... I couldn't find the original web page but if you e-mail Brent Brock he can tell you how to build one or you can translate http://www.palutech.nl/pdf_files/weideplankton sorteerder.pdf

Ed


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

Most people I know just make their own. It's not very difficult. Just get a stick such as an old broom stick or similar that you are comfortable handling. twist 2 wire coat hangers into a loop and use bridal veil for the net. You can use Gorilla tape or zip ties to attach the loop to the handle and needle and thread to attach the bridal veil.

Just make sure you sweep where you are sure no pesticides or chemicals are used.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

This thing show's some promise.....I own one, but haven't put it thru a test yet.....


----------



## elscotto (Mar 1, 2005)

In addition to BioQuip, you could check out Carolina Biological Supply for nets. As for transferring small insects from the net, I use an aspirator like this:
 - Product Details



markbudde said:


> Does anyone here do field sweepings? I am looking to start, but don't know where to get a good net, and how to transfer bugs into the viv. Any experiences/suggestions?


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

We bought a nice one for my son at the mall in the Discovery Store a while back. I don't know if they still have the stores or not. I think it's all online.


----------



## nicolerc (Jul 13, 2009)

My local Ace Hardware has some surprisingly well-made "butterfly nets" for sale right now for 99 cents. Bamboo handle a metal hoop. Not sure how well they would hold up to sweeping though.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

nicolerc said:


> My local Ace Hardware has some surprisingly well-made "butterfly nets" for sale right now for 99 cents. Bamboo handle a metal hoop. Not sure how well they would hold up to sweeping though.


Those don't hold up well when doing field sweepings. Field sweeping nets are made of a light canvas instead of the thin netting of butterfly nets. I actually got mine about 6 years ago when I was taking entomology in college and it is still in good shape. I got it from BioQuip.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for all of the help everyone! I ordered a net and a light trap. I also found Brent Brock's website, which describes the bazooka.
Brock's Vivaria


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Ed, I might try to make one of those. What kind of material should I use for the net?



Ed said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Good inexpensive nets can be purchased at Bio-Quip http://www.bioquip.com/PreHome.asp
> 
> ...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

bussardnr said:


> Ed, I might try to make one of those. What kind of material should I use for the net?


A sweep net or a beating net? Sweep nets should be of some lightweight material that allows for the retention of the insects but tough enough that it won't tear when swept through the grass and low brush and doesn't catch the air enough to slow down the beating. Having to not hunt down the materials and sow them to the net rim is one of the reasons I ordered my nets from Bio-quip. The nets I purchased can have the bags replaced if they get damaged. 

Ed


----------



## Adamrl018 (Jun 18, 2010)

Do you guys feed your pdfs these bugs?? isnt that bad?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Adamrl018 said:


> Do you guys feed your pdfs these bugs?? isnt that bad?


a lot of people do use these to supplement thier frogs in season. There are some risks from parasites and other pathogens but many view the risk as acceptable. 

Ed


----------

